# Canon USA website & product reviews - Canon S-120



## NWPhil (Oct 23, 2013)

So much for allowing fair and honest reviews of their products...
Yes, it's a rant 

I got a new Canon S120 for my wife, and after a few outings with it, I summarized my impressions along with her feedback about it.
Well, it did not pleased Canon very much, as they refused my comments, saying that did follow their reviewing guidelines...
I wonder if it was because I call them cheap (sort of) by not printing a user guide anymore (btw, their pdf is locked and can't print it to a better sizing and layout), forcing one to download ALL software from the web, and not even providing any media cables.
The not so great battery performance is a known issue; the shady Wi-Fi usefulness too, and even the touch-and-shot failed mode is already documented
Aside that, it's a great TRUE pocketable camera, with advanced shooting modes - no, does not replace a DSLR, nor par with some 4/3 or mirrorless, but for the size and performance there is no equal - the rx100 1 &2 are not true pocket cameras, and lack of an easy MF switch to mode.

so don't waste your time posting there like I did....


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 23, 2013)

1 of 1 reader found this information helpful.



I had to dig to find a low star rating on Canon's own review pages...turns out if you want to expose the ugly underbelly of Canon, you just need to look at reviews of their software products. I guess a bad - or even partially negative - review of a product they actually charge for doesn't sit well...


----------



## distant.star (Oct 23, 2013)

.
Another lesson learned. This is how the world works!

I write a Web log. If you want to post something there, it has to pass me first. And there's not even money involved there.


----------



## BrokenArrow (Nov 8, 2013)

For the sake of info..... I just sent my S100 back to Newport News again today. It is one of the ones that went back for the lens barrel recall many months ago. The barrel is once again stuck in the deployed position. It tries to close at power-on but redeploys and stays there. I love the camera and have made a lot of keepers with it. As noted above, IQ-wise (especially DR) it has been overcome by Sony and perhaps others but the S series are still very good walk-around/family time cameras and mine does outstanding macro work as well for what it is.


----------

